# Help! Questions for 2004 Altima Hood and Front Bumper



## vf500racer (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok, folks, I need some help.
Some jeep jumped out in front of my 2004 2.5 and I crunched my hood, lights, grille and front bumper.

I have couple of ideas:

1.) Carbon hood? Where can I get one that won't fall apart and at a good price? Carbon front bumper? Can't find one on net.

2.) Hood and bumper kit? Know anyone having a kit for sale?

3.) Change 2004 bumper into 2005 bumper/ SE-R bumper?
Is the mounting points the same?
(I can get a 2005 grille from a friend)

4.) Anyone selling or know where I can find a champange/gold hood+front
bumper?

5.) Smoke '05 Headlights are same?

THanks in advance. I could really use some help. Thanks.


----------

